# Lahar Carbon M9



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

Nine inches of travel, carbon, Rohloff gearbox, 36.6lbs...

http://www.nsmb.com/3463-readers-rides-15/

To all his own :thumbsup:


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Where have you been for the last 3-4 years? Aaron had some financial problems and the company went a somewhat karpiel'ish way. I don't think that you can buy them anymore (and if you can that anyone in their right minds would). It's a shame as imho it was the only worthy gearbox bike I've seen so far. Though zerode prolly has a chance.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

i was looking for the "where's my lahar thread" to reference. i dont remember if it was on ridemonkey or here.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

i think it was on rm, too lazy to look


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

burgundy snake said:


> N, 36.6lbs...
> 
> :


37 pounds ??? not much a weight savings for price.......plus there is no way that rear end would last....I guarantee I would break that in less then 3 months


----------



## idrivefun (Mar 31, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 37 pounds ??? not much a weight savings for price.......plus there is no way that rear end would last....I guarantee I would break that in less then 3 months


Agreed!! The lower linkage hangs so low and the carbon looks thin. Still, these upstarts, however succesful or failed, all lead to new and better ideas! Don't know about ya'll, but I'm only just coming around to internal gearin (Rohloff) but imagine no more rear derailure foobars/smashings!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

Yuck, not that bike again! 

Just never liked the way that thing looked.


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

Yuck, not that bike again! 

Just never liked the way that thing looked.


----------



## cdirte (Mar 25, 2009)

that bike looks like it would take advantage of you if you got a little to drunk....or just force feed you roofies and have its way with you....completely understand why that bike never took.


----------



## Greatwhite (Apr 28, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 37 pounds ??? not much a weight savings for price.......plus there is no way that rear end would last....I guarantee I would break that in less then 3 months


37lbs with a gearbox, and more importantly 9lb with shock and ti spring (sans gearbox).

Durability well, Cameron Cole won the Jr. World Championship in '06 aboard this bike, and campaigned it for the rest of the season. I don't think you'd be able to dish out more punishment. The article does mention that the swingarm has taken hits, though has remained durable for 3 seasons.

An impressive bike imho.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 37 pounds ??? not much a weight savings for price.......plus there is no way that rear end would last....I guarantee I would break that in less then 3 months


That be a DH race bike - so ya, if you hucked it the way you do your m3 yes, you would kill it.

Its innovation. Definitely not for everyone :eekster:


----------



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

It's obvious why the bike died. And yes, I know Aaron had financial trouble and the company died. Any fool who is not too lazy to read would arrive at that conclusion. From design standpoint it is unconventional, innovative, and carbon; combined with outrageous stoke and a well written article from Perry. I'm looking forward to seeing Zerode enter the market. Nicolai has the gear boxes to lust over.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

This makes for a long, sad read...

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194760


----------



## 6f6rider (Nov 7, 2009)

ugly, imo


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

It is interesting, but it looks like a sea creature to me.


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 37 pounds ??? not much a weight savings for price.......plus there is no way that rear end would last....I guarantee I would break that in less then 3 months


When are you going to stop posting abosolute sh1t about things you know nothing about? Are you really so obsessed with impressing 16 year old boys with you 'knowledge'???


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm all for the advancement of carbon technology but good god that thing is the Toyota Prius of mountain bikes.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

So much carbon, that makes it like the F1 of Dh bikes. Not really fond of carbon but as the OP said, to all his own!

this is a new concept though, at least I'd never seen anything like it


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 37 pounds ??? not much a weight savings for price.......plus there is no way that rear end would last....I guarantee I would break that in less then 3 months


People still ride them an the last ones were made quite long ago so you are faaaaar away from the truth.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

it's still hideous. if it looked better it probably would've been more successful. i'm all for function over form, but if i can have the form to go with the function - sign me up.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

burgundy snake said:


> To all his own :thumbsup:


You got that right. I'd build one up in a heartbeat if I had the cash, or could find one. It's definitely a love/hate thing, with no middle ground for that frame.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

norbar said:


> People still ride them an the last ones were made quite long ago so you are faaaaar away from the truth.


they don't ride like me and weigh 210.....seriously...the thing would break


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

you're also a hack and you don't race


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

saturnine said:


> you're also a hack and you don't race


Really???? I guess you have never seen me at Fontana....


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

ok, so they let you race.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

i've always thought it was gorgeous. I just love the handmade look, especially with beautiful carbon. It's too bad it ended bad for lahar. Yeah, different looking, but still beautiful


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

like gina gershon beautiful?


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

And you know nothing about that frame, the type of carbon used, the lay-up directions, the resin, stiffness, strength, material thickness, etc, etc...


Let alone anything tangable about composite structures in general. As usual, total BS from SMT. :thumbsup:


----------



## banga (Aug 3, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 37 pounds ??? not much a weight savings for price.......plus there is no way that rear end would last....I guarantee I would break that in less then 3 months


Haha you have no idea what your talking about.

For all his failings Aaron really did build a bike that was way ahead of its time. 
There are bikes of the previous generation that are 8 seasons old, been raced at our (NZ)nationals series by pro-elote level riders with no issues at all.

Just post illustrates you lack of understanding as to the design aspects and properties of carbon fibre when used correctly. The rear chain stay acts as a leaf spring.


----------

